# Cho Ý Kiến: Đã Ai Coi Tử Vi, Coi Bói Ở Chỗ Thầy Long Bên Ngõ 95 Kim Mã Chưa?



## hoaiphuonghp (13 Tháng năm 2015)

Chào các mẹ, chào các chị em !

Em vốn là ngườ tín tâm nên cũng hay lần mò đi xem xét này nọ lắm, vừa rồi cũng được giới thiệu đến xem ở chỗ thầy Long bên chỗ ngõ 95 Kim Mã. Bản thân em xem thì thấy những điều thầy nói về quá khứ rất chuẩn (cái này thường em đi xem các thầy nói quá khứ chuẩn đến 90% hoặc hơn), nói hiện tại về công việc và tình duyên cũng chuẩn, còn tương lai thì em chưa thể kiểm chứng được. Nhưng bản thân thấy thầy là người có tâm, xem khá kỹ càng từng mảng mà lộc lá lại tùy tâm người xem, xem xong mới ra ngoài đặt.
Trên diễn đàn cũng nhiều chị em hỏi nên em cũng đã giới thiệu địa chỉ của thầy không biết đã có nhiều chị em đến chưa. 
Em lập topic này để tham khảo ý kiến các mẹ, các chị em về thầy này. Ai đã từng đến xem chỗ thầy này rồi cho em nhận xét với lại cũng là cho chị em diễn đàn biết xem thầy này có tốt hay không để biết đường mà đến hay tránh ra. Một số chị em cũng nói thầy xme toàn nói xấu với kiểu dọa người xem nên không thích, cũng chả biết ra sao.

Đầu năm các chị em thường sốt sình sịch để đi xem nhưng tì được thầy xem đúng với có tâm thì cũng không đơn giản. Các mẹ, các chị em cứ cho ý kiến nhận xét về thầy để mọi người cùng biết tiện đây thì ai mà đã đi xem chỗ thầy nào xem đúng - chuẩn - có tâm thì giới thiệu luôn cho chị em cùng bàn luận ạ  .


----------



## anh2626 (20 Tháng hai 2017)

mình cũng phải bao lần tới mới xem dc. thiếu chút kiên trì nữa thì đúng là hơi phí. cuối cùng cũng xem dc. Thầy đọc ra dc hết chuyện quá khứ âm phần rất chuẩn. Những gia đình có ai mất sớm linh thiêng nên đến thầy  xem để biết chăm lo phần mộ và thờ cúng.


----------



## anh2626 (20 Tháng hai 2017)

anh2626 đã viết:


> mình cũng phải bao lần tới mới xem dc. thiếu chút kiên trì nữa thì đúng là hơi phí. cuối cùng cũng xem dc. Thầy đọc ra dc hết chuyện quá khứ âm phần rất chuẩn. Những gia đình có ai mất sớm linh thiêng nên đến thầy  xem để biết chăm lo phần mộ và thờ cúng.


cố gắng đến xem đc các bạn sẽ thấy ko uổng. Vợ chồng nhà nào có vấn đề gì thầy đọc ra hết ko những vậy còn tư vấn và khuyên rất bổ ích để giữ hạnh phúc gia đình. mình tâm đắc nhất điểm này.


----------



## hoangngoclinh787878 (25 Tháng hai 2017)

mình cũng được một chị cùng cô quan giới thiệu, đến đấy tốt nhất đi 1 mình thì sẽ ổn hơn, vì cái gì thầy cũng gọi ra được. thầy xem về âm phần tổ tiên bên nhà chồng e chuẩn phết đấy. e cũng thích nhất khoản thầy xem và định hướng cho mọi người, đó là những điều rất bổ ích. chỉ có điều đi lại nhiều thôi. vì thầy đông khách lắm nên sẽ xem không hết được trong ngày.


----------

